# Zucchini and Goats



## Rebbetzin (Jun 30, 2010)

One of the families in the congregation has more produce coming from their garden than they can use. These Zucchini are huge, but tender and wonderful! 







The newest kids are now two weeks old! They are so cute and frisky! It is fun just to watch them play.






Here is George giving Shadow a kiss on her head. Shadow is such a patient goat!






Yesterday I got almost three gallons of milk!! One of the goats whose triplets are now weaned is giving over a gallon a day!  Neat O! Having triplets, she is used to giving lots of milk!


----------

